# banned



## dakota (Nov 24, 2005)

i have been banned fom the chat room why?


----------



## Ian (Nov 24, 2005)

As stated, if you have been banned from any of the chat rooms on that server, you will be banned from all.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dakota (Nov 24, 2005)

but why was i banned?


----------



## Ian (Nov 24, 2005)

Probably becuase you were either spamming, or posting inappropriate material. They would not ban you for no reason.

If you do wish you to talk about it, then either talk about it to Leah, who moderates there, or contact the administrator of reptileforums.com

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Nov 24, 2005)

I got banned for no reason though Ian


----------



## hortus (Nov 24, 2005)

well if they ban by username its pretty obvious how to get back in but i doubt they do that

other than that they probably ban by IP or possibly and entire ISP

if they ban by IP while chances are slim but possible that they banned someone else that had the same ISP as you and you got thier old IP address since IPs circulate within the ISP

or if they had a very serious problem they may have banned an entire isp. wich means your SOL

last maybe you were just being mean or annoying and they banned you just so you would leave . i dunno i wasent there but those are the possibilities


----------



## DMJ (Nov 24, 2005)

I dunno but theres some dumb stuff goin on around here.....


----------



## Ian (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, like I said, no one gets banned for no reaason. Only other possibility is that there have been crossed IPs, and the ban has spread. But, I can enquire for you if you like dakota.

However, if you do not have a static IP, you should be able to enter the chat room on a DIFFERENT name, regardless.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 24, 2005)

A host ban can be made to stop only yourself entering a chat room rather than all on the isp. One thing, if you were rapidly logging in and out of the various chat rooms, maybe just to check how many people were in there, it can also result in a ban. Other than that, it can really only be put down to an accidental banning by an op somewhere along the line, can and does happen on all the various irc based chat at some point.


----------



## Ian (Nov 24, 2005)

Jeff dont ban for no reason...so unless your IP has been mistaken, you musta been doing something pretty bad.

Cheers.

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 24, 2005)

Accidents happen without a reason... It's not a case of seeing someones ip and banning it, sometimes a simple right click, ban and an 'ooops' will occur.

Tried contacting anyone from the actual chat site dakota?

Dave


----------



## dakota (Nov 24, 2005)

look i said screw u to some one who said i was a retard they said that i am now banned and i get even log in. and the person was not a mod or an admin.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2005)

> look i said screw u to some one who said i was a retard they said that i am now banned and i get even log in. and the person was not a mod or an admin.


Well if you talked like that on their site that is probably why you are banned. Since you should now know why you are banned this thread is now done.


----------

